# Lounge > Sports >  >  What do you think is the silliest Olympic sport?

## Chantellabella

curling

I just don't get the whole broom thing.

----------


## Sparrow

Synchronized swimming.  All of it is so amusing...the excessive make-up, flashy outfits, and silly dance moves.  I'm sure it's really hard, though.

----------


## CityofAngels

Synchronized diving and ice dancing since they are just different kinds of sports they already have.

----------


## Ont Mon

Dressage  ::  Lol

----------


## CityofAngels

> Dressage  Lol



No way.

----------


## Chantellabella

I've never heard of dressage. Is it a winter or summer sport?

----------


## onawheel

dressage is the one where they maneuver horses around and train them to look as eloquent as possible, ain't so bad.

I'm go with that throwing thing if they still do it, it's like yeah ok you just threw a lump of metal the furthest, away from you, good one. At least say javelin requires some skill.

----------


## kc1895

Fast walking.  It always amuses me how fast people can swing their hips left and right, especially the men.

----------


## Chantellabella

I can't understand the skiing and shooting thing either.

----------


## L

> Dressage  Lol



I don't understand how that is a sport

----------


## Ont Mon

> I don't understand how that is a sport



Exactly lol it's so silly. I can't take it seriously.

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

It really pisses me off that they have sports like curling and dressage but MMA still isn't an Olympic event.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It really pisses me off that they have sports like curling and dressage but MMA still isn't an Olympic event.



What's MMA?

----------


## Koalafan

> What's MMA?



I believe its Mixed Martial Arts  ::):

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

> I believe its Mixed Martial Arts



He's got it!  ::

----------


## T-Bone

fencing, golf, and badminton

----------


## Chantellabella

> fencing, golf, and badminton



I've seen fencing, but golf and badminton are really in the Olympics? I guess I stick to the more televised stuff. I wonder how many countries participate in badminton and golf.

----------


## Arcadia

I'm sure it takes a great deal of training, but I just can't get behind rhythmic gymnastics..the ones where they have the ribbons or hold a ball.  It's just odd.

----------


## Chantellabella

I've often wondered how some of these sports even got started. I can imagine someone sitting in a room saying, "You see that gymnast over there? Throw a ball at her and see if she can catch it with her feet while she's doing a cartwheel. And of course when she did catch it, somebody on the Olympic committee went, "We should make that an Olympic sport!!!" I'm sure the rest of the gymnasts said, "Excuse me...........What?" When told they now had to dangle large balls between their legs while attempting neck breaking feats (to music). 

Ok. That didn't come out right.  ::):

----------


## Grand Jete

Funny, because rhythmic gymnastics is one of my favorite events to watch. Mostly because I have a dance background, and it feels like I'm watching a dance with lots of acrobatics and random props. I use a lot of the same skills in my dances (minus the ball and the ribbon...) and I can tell you that yes, it takes A TON of training and is incredibly demanding on a physical level. But I definitely can understand why someone would find it an odd choice for an Olympic sport.

----------


## Cam

Synchronized Swimming.

----------


## Arcadia

> Funny, because rhythmic gymnastics is one of my favorite events to watch. Mostly because I have a dance background, and it feels like I'm watching a dance with lots of acrobatics and random props. I use a lot of the same skills in my dances (minus the ball and the ribbon...) and I can tell you that yes, it takes A TON of training and is incredibly demanding on a physical level. But I definitely can understand why someone would find it an odd choice for an Olympic sport.



Yep, it clearly requires skill.  It's just not the first thing to jump to mind when I think of the Olympics..I probably have too narrow a view.  Plus, I tried some kind of dance team when I was little and I was just awful.  I quickly quit..so maybe there's some hidden resentment or something, lol.

----------


## Cage

> fencing, golf, and badminton



Yep

----------


## ev0ker

Trampolining

----------


## Evo1114

I really respect the people who can do Dressage and other equestrian type events, but in this day and age, I don't know if it really belongs in the Olympics.  

I can't watch Synchronized Swimming or Rhythmic Gymnastics.  For some reason it just weirds me out.  As does ice dancing.  Fencing is tough to watch just because you can never tell what the hell is going on.  I don't mind watching curling when I'm bored.

----------


## Dane

I actually think rhythmic gymnastics is kind of cool.

----------


## Chantellabella

Luge just seems weird. 

Sort of like who's the best at sliding down the slide at the playground.

----------


## Still Waters

I was going to say Luge too!  It just looks so NON-sporty -I mean you just push off then lay back.  I can only assume it's much more difficult than I can understand.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I don't think any of them are silly, but curling seems a little different from the other sports.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't think any of them are silly, but curling seems a little different from the other sports.



I agree that curling is strange. It's a shuffleboard game with little brooms and lots of energy and excitement. 

But then on the other hand, I will sit and watch it because I'm so fascinated by the guys with the little brooms and why they are doing what they are doing.

----------


## Otherside

> curling
> 
> I just don't get the whole broom thing.



Don't ever say that to a Scottish person. I hate to think of my mothers reaction if I told her curling with silly *Grimace*

Okay, maybe that's just my mother. Or an area thing. I dunno.

----------


## Chloe

Might be an area thing cause I'll agree they do look silly but not as silly as skeleton, luge and double luge (laughed out loud so much when I saw that first)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

